# لدينا بلدوزرات( كتربلير ،كوماتسو) وحفارات (فولفو، كتربلير) بسعر مغرى



## الشاحنة الأولى (20 مايو 2012)

.

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

بلدوزر كتربلير

طراز: D9N

موديل:1992

رقم العرض:4147929

عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه

الحاله:جيدة جدا

السعر:598 الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط©

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاء H4 العالميه 



















ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


[align=center]السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

بلدوزر كوماتسو

طراز: D155A-1

موديل:1985

رقم العرض: 482857

الجير بوكس:يدوي

الماكينه:6سليندر

الدهان: اصلى

لا لحمات

لا تسريبات

عدد ساعات العمل: 12,000 ساعه

الحاله العامه : جيده جدا

السعر:370الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية



















[/align]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


[align=center]حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

بلدوزر كوماتسو دي 155

موديل : 1996 

رقم العرض : 392961

بلد العمل : امريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 

389 ألف ريال سعودي 

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 








[/align]
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار كوماتسو 6-200

موديل : 2002 

رقم العرض : 35822

بلد العمل : امريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 

265 ألف ريال سعودي 

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 





​


----------



## الشاحنة الأولى (20 مايو 2012)

*رد: لدينا بلدوزرات( كتربلير ،كوماتسو) وحفارات (فولفو، كتربلير) بسعر مغرى*


حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار كوماتسو 7-200

موديل : 2004 

رقم العرض : 36742

بلد العمل : امريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 

299 ألف ريال سعودي 

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 















​
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


[align=center]السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفاركتربلير(عجلات)

طراز: 214B FT

موديل:1991

رقم العرض: 328919

عدد ساعات العمل: 5,300ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:130الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية



















[/align]
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



[align=center]السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفاركتربلير(عجلات)

طراز: M312

موديل:2002

رقم العرض: 342029

عدد ساعات العمل: 9,400ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:195الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية



















[/align]​


----------



## الشاحنة الأولى (20 مايو 2012)

*رد: لدينا بلدوزرات( كتربلير ،كوماتسو) وحفارات (فولفو، كتربلير) بسعر مغرى*

[align=center]السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفارفولفو(عجلات)

طراز: EW170

موديل:2003

رقم العرض: 372039

عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:313الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية




















[/align]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


[align=center]السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفاركتربلير(عجلات)

طراز: 214B FT


موديل:1994
رقم العرض: 329949


عدد ساعات العمل: 5,219ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:135الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية














[/align]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



[align=center]السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفارفولفو(عجلات)

طراز: EW170

موديل:2003

رقم العرض: 365039

عدد ساعات العمل: 6,000ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:287الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية




















[/align]​


----------

